# Boat Painters Wanted



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Have a 19 ft Key Largo. The inside is painted - no gel coat liner. Want to paint from the water line up a nice pale blue on the hull. Want to paint the interior a nice off-white to cover the white with teal speck paint job on it now. Current interior paint job is in good condition. Also want to paint center console.


I am willing to remove all hardware if that helps any.


Looking for price guestimates and painters. I will be down there starting in May but want to line up some options. I was thinking about roll and tip but it seems the only paints user friendly are one part polyurethanes and everyone says they will lose gloss quickly. This boat sits on a lift 24/7 in the full sun 365. Thinking Awlgrip is about the only thing that will hold up.


Any help....anyone used single part polys to much good?


----------



## kneedeep (Mar 24, 2010)

you can roll n tip awlgrip,you need to get the right reducer. they did it on shipshape tv on the 21"seabird project.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *kneedeep (29/04/2010)*you can roll n tip awlgrip,you need to get the right reducer. they did it on shipshape tv on the 21"seabird project.


It also takes Awlcat #3 Brushing Converter ....PT # H3002


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

i'd like a estimate too on how much it would cost to paint a 20 ft. boat inside and out if someone were to respond.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Perhaps its time for boat Paining 101. Seen lots of people off the forum asking and looking for Awl Grip paint jobs and then baulk when they hear the price.

SO here you go...

Awl Grip/AwlCraft 2000 - this is not your run of the mill paint. Anzo Nobel developed this paint for the aerospace industry ( Aluma Grip) and the marine industry(Awl Grip and Awl Craft 2000). These paints are extremely durable and can take the punishment of temperature and weather condition changes. Sterling is not that much cheaper. Perfection does not have the durabilty/longevity.

Two part paints are much more durable, have much longer lifespan and a much higher gloss factor that one part paints like Easypoxy, Brightsides, etc. 

To spray paint a boat 20 ft exterior hull withAwl Grip here is a roughmaterial cost breakdown. A 1 qt kit may not be enough, but this is the bare minimum.

1 gt Awl Grip paint- $140, 1qt converter - $140,1 gt reducer - $70-----$250.00

1 gt Awl Grip 545 Primer - $70, 1 qt 545 converter - $70.00 , 1 qt primer reducer -$40.00 ----$180.00

Dewax solution - $25.00 

Sand Paper - various grades (180-,220, 320) $20.00

1 roll fine line tape - $19.00

Tape and paper - $15.00

Cups and strainers - $4.00

Total if 1 gt kit is enough - $513.00. If 2 qt kit required - material cost would be $943.00

Then there is the labor to prep and paint. Prep labor is $99 percent of the work.Material cost are the only things you can change. 

Prep process - Rmoving stickers, repairing dock rash, spider cracks, etc, etc, de waxing hull to remove contaminates, sanding the entire surface to receive primer. taping and papering the boat to prevent overspray, priming the boat, quide coating the primer surface after cure and sanding theentire boat again, repairing any surface defects identified in theguide coat process, priming and sanding thise repairs, cleaning the surface, tacking and then painting. Conservatively about 30 hrs of work. Shop rates vary between $55-$90/hr.

So lets take a round figure of $100/ft to do this process on a 20 footer. That would be $2,000.00 with approx 1/4 to 1/2of the cost in materials. If 1 qt is enough thenlabor comeout to roughly $50/hr. If 2 qts required, labor is $33/hr(alot less profit for contractor). Both below the shop rates. You can expect quotes in the range of 100-150/ft in the panhandle area.

Unless you are really good at rolling and tipping, Awl Grip is not the paint to learn how to do it. Slang for it is All Drip and thant speaks for the difficulty in applying this paint to factory specs.

Bottom line...for the forum folks out there wondering why paint jobs are not cheap.pleaseconsider the information above before contacting a marine professional and going into sticker shock when given a quote.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Well said Tom.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Interesting read, now can you tell me the procedure to prep and apply the paint.



Patriot said:


> Perhaps its time for boat Paining 101. Seen lots of people off the forum asking and looking for Awl Grip paint jobs and then baulk when they hear the price.
> 
> SO here you go...
> 
> ...


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I got a gallon kit of mothane in light blue kit includes paint harder thinner primer and activator if interested you can pm me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Interesting read, now can you tell me the procedure to prep and apply the paint.


LOL Would take at least a 1/2hour of typing.

This has all been written in the past. Check Classic mako.com


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> LOL Would take at least a 1/2hour of typing.
> 
> This has all been written in the past. Check Classic mako.com[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't forget that the quality (how it looks) all depends on the preparation of the surface being painted. So poor prep= poor paint job, that's where the majority of the labor is involved.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Pm sent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I have an awl grip process book somewhere. If you need to borrow it


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Btt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

